# Ruedas y motores pequeños



## jaguar10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Buenas tardes,

Alguien tiene catalogos con ruedas para robots? con informacion como el diametro, material, y coeficiente de friccion de las ruedas?

y lo mismo para motores DC gemelos pequeños igual, catálogos con toda su informacion u hojas de datos?

Estoy buscandolos y no encuentro catalogos ni nada :/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 4, 2011)

Con la robótica pasa algo medio raro y es que:

O te fabricas las partes vos mismo
O te venden los kit's

no sé si existen catálogos y eso...pero si tenes alguna casa de robotica o modelismo cerca te conviene visitarla y ahi ver lo que hay

si vas a fabricar las ruedas, por lo general se utiliza Polipropileno de alta densidad, o grylon, o nylon, y luego por fuera una capa de alguna coma rugosa para conseguir fricción


----------



## jaguar10 (Sep 4, 2011)

si pues, sin embargo he visto paginas de pequeñas empresas que venden accesorios para robots como:
http://www.hobby-lobby.com/lyt_1_wheels_pair_1.4_gr._ea_1172_prd1.htm
http://www.pololu.com/
http://www.active-robots.com/motors-wheels
http://www.robotcombat.com/products/wheels_main.html

Las 3 ultimas muy buenas y tienen algunas ruedas como las que requiero y tambien tienen los motores que necesito, sin embargo, sin las hojas de datos precisas se me va a hacer muy dificil ya que es mi tesis y necesito sustentar las cosas, ademas que necesito los datos para hacer algunos calculos.

Y es que esto es el 10% de lo que tengo que hacer, y perderia tiempo construyendo yo las cosas


----------



## pandacba (Sep 4, 2011)

Aca en argentina tal vez no exsistan negocios dedicados a ese tema, pero a nivel internacional hay una multitud de casas que venden todo tipo de partes tanto para robotica, para enseñanza y otras.
Aaprta hay que utilzar un poco la imaginaciòn, estas ruedas por lo general vienen con bandas de caucho y excelente terminaciòn en una amplia variedad de modelos

El tema es que existe una amplia variedad de prodcutos para la microautomaciòn, donde hay de todo, desde engranajes de plàstico, ceràmicos, metàlicos... ejes bujes soportes, cajas reductoras de todo tipo,, diferenciales, frenos y embragues electricos y una infinidad de accesoarios que sirven para una infinidad de pro`propòsitos

Por ejemplo se pueden conseguir cadenas del juego rastie con sus poleas y sus ejes, el motor del mismo, tambièn del juego lego, hay una cantiadad excelentes de partes, engranajes ejes cajas etc. tambièn esta el màs famoso juego de todos los tiempos, el mecano, para el cual hay un infinidad de partes de todo tipo, ruedas engranajes poleas ejes, acoples susano sin fin con los cualees se puede hacer casi cualquier cosa, otra cosa intereante es ir donde hacen ofertas de juguetes porque viene con fallas, y tambièn hay alli cosas que se pueden obtener por monedas y ya echo, y esto es solo una parte del todo


----------



## jaguar10 (Sep 4, 2011)

si entiendo, sin embargo, como es un proyecto de tesis serio, se prefiere importar las partes o poder adquirirlas de alguna forma, que no sea hecho a mano

A mi me gusta mucho construir las cosas con mis propias manos, arreglo o utilizo partes de todos mis juguetes de infancia y todo, sin embargo la idea no es esa


----------



## pandacba (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.balbots.com/
Este es un ejemplo de muchos lugares

Mira aqui una amplia variedad de tiendas que tienen de todo elegi la imagen y te lleva al sitio


----------



## jaguar10 (Sep 4, 2011)

esa pagina balbots solo tiene los accesorios para construir el "Balbot" que esta promocionando la pagina.....

el otro link solo buscaste "robot parts" en google y lo pusiste...

https://catalog.precisionmicrodrives.com/order-parts

acabo de encontrar esta pagina, la cual vende motores y colocan TODA la informacion disponible, graficas de  RPM vs. Torque vs. Potencia vs. Corriente... asi estoy buscando.

Si alguien conoce de otra parecida porfavor posteela


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2011)

Te fijaste en los link de cada imagen? yo verivique varios hay un monton de cosas, no sabes buscar te dan una mano y encima te quejas?

*Trabaja un poco vos* tambièn a*qui nadie es tu sirviente,
*
http://www.personalrobotics.es/8.html a esta la viste seguro que no si no habria tan torpe respuesta

http://letsmakerobots.com/node/7729?page=4
Y esta otra? tiene un monton de subpàginas con fotos dastos y preciso meno ni la miraste

http://www.robotstorehk.com/lego/lego.html

Aca hay para hacer dulce y como es que no la viste?


http://tritonrobotix.com/notes/new-parts-1077/attachment/robot-parts-075

Y aca? que paso que no miraste?

Que sos un bebe que hay que darle la papilla en la boca?

Estos link estan donde vos decis que solo me limite a poner robots parts, si tubieras un poco de lucidez te estoy enseñando como buscar pero como vos sos cero esfuerzo

En este foro hay una norma que habla del minimo esfuerzo, nadie te va a hacer todo por vos

Como era evidente que ni idea para buscar lo hice por vos, en vos estaba exploar cada link no que te los pase yo, sos vos el que teine la necesidad, entonces hace algo, como tomarte el trabajo de ver uno por uno alguno no serviran pero hay otros que si como te lo acabo de demostrar entonces no te quejes de balde y se màs humilde y màs agradecido


----------



## jaguar10 (Sep 9, 2011)

No te falté el respeto con nada, incluso te puse un ejemplo de lo que buscaba y te lo vuelvo a poner:
https://catalog.precisionmicrodrives.com/order-parts
y compara con lo que tu posteaste:
http://www.robotstorehk.com/lego/lego.html
Saludos! 

edito: reitero mi pedido: busco paginas serias :S y lo siento pero buscando robot parts y ver sus Aproximadamente 27,800,000 resultados no es la forma mas "lúcida" como dijiste :/


----------



## pandacba (Sep 9, 2011)

No tenes idea de lo que buscas entonces, debes tener uan confusiòn existencial, vos preguntaste por un catàlogo de ruedas de robots, en los link que te puse venden ruedas de robots y tenes para hacer dulce, podes pedir catalogos impresos o  bajarlos de esos sitios, pero como debes ser un nene de mamà que hay que darle la papilla en la boca no lo hiciste.

La pàgina que pusiste no es de ruedas, es de motores de tipo industrial, no estan pensados para robots ni ahi, 

Date cuenta de tu error preguntas por ruedas y pones de ejemplo a un fabricante de motores de nivel industrial?

Si hubieras preguntado inicialmente por motores de ese tipo te hubiera puesto enlaces de motores de ese tipo que tengo a montones de echo recibo todos los años sus catalogos impresos.

Deberas aprender a conciliar tus pensamientos con tus dichos

Asi quien te va a poder ayudar, aqui no hay ni adivinos ni sirvientes

Ah señor profesional te comento, que los productos de lego o de meccano se utilizan desde hace años en el campo profesional para construir prototipos

http://www.robotstorehk.com/motors/motors.html
http://www.robotstorehk.com/motordrivers/motordrivers.html

Fijate que eso esta en la pàgina que vos me decis como critica, si te fijas a un costado hay un menu, en ese menu haces click y te lleva a una amplia variedad de cosas

No se te va a romper nada por mirar esos menus, busca hace algo, o sos un bebè?

http://www.robotstorehk.com/robotplatforms/base.html










Estas son algunas imagenes de las paginas que aparecen en el menu debajo de ellas hay un link para especificiones tècnicas, como prejusgaste y no entraste jamàs las viste


----------



## jaguar10 (Sep 9, 2011)

> No tenes idea de lo que buscas entonces


Tengo perfectamente la idea de que es lo que busco, Busco exactamente este motor:
https://catalog.precisionmicrodrives.com/order-parts/product/212-104-12mm-dc-gearmotor-24mm-type
pero es demasiado caro para la idea comercial que se tiene para su uso. Es de la miiiisma pagina que te he dado.
Lo especial de esta pagina es que te da la grafica de Torque vs. RPM que es lo escencial para poder escoger el motor exacto con el consumo de energia necesario para mover exactamente la carga que quiero.

Todas las paginas que me has mostrado EN TU ULTIMO POST las he visto antes de preguntar por aca.
Las he leido y releido, sin embargo, si tienes un pequeño sentido comun y puedes leer mi primer post, y el segundo y el tercero y todos, lo que busco es: HOJAS DE DATOS

en el primer post dije:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Alguien tiene catalogos con *ruedas *para robots? con informacion como el *diametro*, *material*, y *coeficiente de friccion *de las ruedas?
> 
> y lo mismo para *motores DC *gemelos pequeños igual, catálogos con toda su informacion u* hojas de datos*?



Sin embargo, parece que no te importa mucho hacer las cosas bien, la pagina que te he mostrado son de motores de *miliNewton-metro* a menos de *50 RPM* NO SON MOTORES INDUSTRIALES



> debes tener uan confusiòn existencial, vos preguntaste por un catàlogo de ruedas de robots, en los link que te puse venden ruedas de robots


si buscara ruedas, me voy a la tienda de la esquina, un CATALOGO te da la *informacion TECNICA* de todos los productos!



> La pàgina que pusiste no es de ruedas, es de motores de tipo industrial
> Date cuenta de tu error preguntas por ruedas y pones de ejemplo a un fabricante de motores de nivel industrial?


estoy buscando tanto ruedas como motores, y si dices que son de tipo industrial, te haz equivocado de foro, mejor entra a facebook a jugar.


*Una pequeña clase de motores para ti:*


> Specifications:
> Current (no load) = 30 mA (5V), 20 mA (3V)
> Current (locked shaft) = 115 mA (5V), 75 mA (3V)
> Reduction Ratio: 12:1
> ...


Con esta información, no puedo asegurar que a las RPM que trabaje (diferente a la nominal) me de el torque que necesito.
Sin embargo esto si se ve en las gráficas de Torque vs. RPM

gracias.

PS: Yo pregunté específicamente por *HOJAS de DATOS*, toda la info de tus post anteriores era un chiste!
La info de tu ultimo post es buena pero ya la vi y no me sirve *(NO TIENE HOJAS DE DATOS)*
Si no te gusta ayudar, no lo hagas! y revisa tus conceptos de maquinas electricas


----------

